# 10 Gallon Aquarium Dividers



## Naboo

I've grown very fond of 10 gallon tanks for my little mousery, I find them easy to clean and they're just the right size for just about everything.
I'm a smaller "mousery" and only breeding a little at a time. has anyone divided a 10 gallon tank successfully for two males? I know that males don't need very much space as long as they have things to do and are handled enough.
But I can't find a feasible idea how to separate the tank, can anyone throw me a bone please?


----------



## Frizzle

Forgive me, I'm tired. But what about a glass sheet that goes in the middle, and is caulked, or whatever is done to the sides of the tank to make it stay in place? I've never done it, but feasibly could because the college i go to lets you use their art rooms for tech stuff like this, as well as the horde of art undergrads who will do anything for you for food money. Idk what special things you would need though, so maybe you're better off buying 5 gals? The petco in my area is doing their dollar per gallon sale, so I have picked up a couple 5 gal fish tanks for $5 a piece. 10 gal for $10, etc...


----------



## Naboo

yeah i've thought of that, and i can do it, but i was seeing if anyone else had a "premade" solution or anything
thanks for the advice though!


----------



## m137b

The last time I did it was about 11 years ago, but plexiglass cut to the dimensions of the interior of the cage and sealed with silicone aquarium sealer was the most effective method I found. I rounded the corners on the bottom of each piece so it fit better with the existing sealer, and on the top where the frame comes in I cut the piece so it was just a bit taller than the frame[1/8 of an inch] and cut the corners so they fit under the frame. Unless you have a lid that fits down in the frame the more persistant mice can wiggle between the lid and the divider if there is a gap. Also be sure the silicone dries for 24-48 hours before using the tank.

I tried glass but it's harder to cut and more fragile, so trying to get a snug fit without breaking the piece is tricky which is why I gave up and settled on plexi.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

Nate I've tried this many times and it always never quite works. Some males can chew up the silicone and get to the other male, or like m137b said, they can squeeze through the gap in the top. Unless you are home all the time you could come home to a nasty suprise. I did it for a few months before I learned my lesson. Now i use cheap smaller sterlite containers for each boy-seems to work for me unless i get a chewer!


----------



## Naboo

ah ok, sounds good! thanks for the help


----------



## Paula

I had the same problem and tried many ideas that failed. I used some metal free standing L shaped book ends to separate my tank. It worked wonders, I hope it helps you too.


----------

